# So what is corrected in L2.65?



## jbanks15 (Jan 20, 2006)

So what is corrected in L2.65?


----------



## William Millar (Jul 14, 2002)

TNT-HD It's still the same as far as I'm concerned, the lip sync is still wrong, or not coordinated. The rest of the channels seem to be fine to me.



Bill


----------



## jbanks15 (Jan 20, 2006)

there is a new favorite list called 'all hd'


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

The black video problems has NOT been fixed in this release. I notified DN tech support and Mike Laslo at DN CEO. New favorite list for all hd?....well, I see DN has their priorities clear.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

i wannna know whats been fixed.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

Nothing!


----------



## chuckstarburst (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm still having lip sync issues after 2.65, although it is better than before. NBC-HD and TNT-HD are the worst! I also notice that the analog audio outputs and the optical audio outputs are sounding about the same. Previously, if I used the analog output it was in sync, but of course no D5.1. Also, the sync still changes within a program and sometimes seems to stutter and then get back in sync. Let's hope that Dish get's it fixed soon.


----------



## HAROLD S (Mar 31, 2006)

I have had no problems UNTIL this update! It not a big problem but it bugs the crap out of me. My local ota hd now as started "freezing". Like some one is pausing it for a sec and unpausing it. I thought this may be an issue with the station, but it has happed on more than one station. When it is doing it a rebot does the trick, for a while.


----------



## JohnEL (Apr 11, 2006)

Read somewhere L2.66 is spooling today! We will see if this fixes anything.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Oh I've got 2.66... now to see whether the OTA sync problems that only appeared on my receiver with 2.65 have gone... still slightly out on MSNBC but not enough to really annoy me.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

I got 2.66 and the screen saver still will not turn off. Come Dish get your sh*t together.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

jerryez said:


> I got 2.66 and the screen saver still will not turn off. Come Dish get your sh*t together.


What's wrong with that? Turn off your TV and save some energy.


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

Is the screen saver supposed to turn off?? When I turn off my 211 and then back on a few hours later its on the screen. I turn on the 211 via the select on remote and the only real problem its had is lip sync and that seems to be fixed now. I do have 2.66.

Mike


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

In preferences you can select to disable the screen saver, but it does not work.


----------

